# Worried!!



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,

Our 6 month puppy Thelma had her first day at puppy day care yesterday. It is a wonderful place with a great reputation and the staff are lovely. However, since she has got home she is so lathargic, not eating, drooling and has a gunky eye. She hasn't got sickness or diarrhea but does not seem herself. She was initially happy on return, could it be exhaustion? Or something more sinister?? It's been 24 hours of sleep!

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds like she really over did it at day care!! Could be exhaustion, but if she doesn't bounce back in another 24 hours, take her to the Vet, just to be sure. The gunky eye could be worrisome. Sometimes these pups just don't know when to slow down.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sure she is fine. My Ruby started daycare around that age and would crash hard. The eye gunk may be pink eye. She used to get it a lot when she started and now she never gets it. Is the eye gunk green ad snotty looking? If so, the vet will give some meds to put in it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles just started day care too. He had his second day yesterday. Besides a brief outing to pick up dinner and a short training session he slept all night which is highly unusual for him. Today he went on a run with me in he morning but has been very quiet otherwise. He is free fed and after his first day of camp he didn't eat until the next morning, too busy sleeping! Last night after his second day he ate 2 cups at 7pm when we ate. She will accommodate to the new routine!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Funnily enough Rigby (almost 7 months)had her first day at daycare last week and showed no signs of being even slightly tired (after a 8-5 session!) and was perhaps more energetic that night than she normally is! I'm taking her back twice this week so will see if that changes.

Hope Thelma is back to her old self soon.


----------



## Krystleajustice (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She was just exhausted and slept for almost 2 days!! Much better now and the gunk was just from all the sleeping! I'm maybe slightly neurotic as I would be devastated if anything should happen to her. 

Thank you!!!


----------

